# Permanent Spinal Cord Stimulators



## dwmt1 (Aug 22, 2013)

I am working for a pain management doctor. Having problems with the vendor Medtronics and the coding aspect. I have been instructed to bill 63650 x 2, 63685, 95972, and 95973. We are actually doing Laminectomy, Insertion of spinal cord stimulator, placement of subcutaneous pouch for power tranducer, use of intraoperative flouroscopic needle localization. I am trying to find out how other surgeons are billing this procedure.


----------



## KMCFADYEN (Aug 28, 2013)

I code for several pain management groups.  This is what we bill for 16 lead permanent placement:
63650 50
63685
95972 (first hour of programming) then 95973 for additional 30 minutes if applicable


----------



## mhstrauss (Aug 28, 2013)

dwmt1 said:


> I am working for a pain management doctor. Having problems with the vendor Medtronics and the coding aspect. I have been instructed to bill 63650 x 2, 63685, 95972, and 95973. We are actually doing Laminectomy, Insertion of spinal cord stimulator, placement of subcutaneous pouch for power tranducer, use of intraoperative flouroscopic needle localization. I am trying to find out how other surgeons are billing this procedure.




For SCS placement via laminectomy, use 63655 per paddle. If 2 are being placed, I recommend:

63655 (1st lead)
63655-59 (2nd lead)
63685-51 (Pulse generator)
95972/3--dependent on time documented

Intra-op fluoro guidance (77003) is included in 63655 per current NCCI edits, so don't bill that separate.

Hope this helps!


----------

